# Not Much Activity in Here, eh?



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

I pop in here every once in a while, but this is the first time I've seen more than one thread. That includes this one. So sad. So, very sad.


----------



## road_carver (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Not Much Activity in Here, eh? (Funkatollah Insaney)*

Yes, sad, this is my 1st time looking at it myself, I will post up though, as the weather gets better, because I will have to do me valve cover gasket at some point. I do really like this engine, not the mod-king the 2.7t is but, a nice motor, I have my K & N in, and it sounds nice even with stock exhaust, so come on, post up guys!


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Not Much Activity in Here, eh? (road_carver)*

Yeah, really. Let's even get a "mod" list going
Me:
FK badgeless grill
K&N (not that this is really a modification)
and that's it until I finish the set of 18s sittin in the corner of my garage.
Anybody else work on theirs? I've done the timing belt/ water pump/ tensioners. It took me 4 hours with the VW tools.


----------



## road_carver (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Not Much Activity in Here, eh? (Funkatollah Insaney)*

Cool, you did your timing belt etc? how hard is it to do? the stealership said I need a water pump, and I have read that it is good to do the whole thing at once while you are in there, I only have 50k mi though so, but the guy said the water pump was leaking, so how do you verify that? Also, what tools do you need? 
I am thinking stage 1 for me will be window tint, 17s with all seasons, and the lltek exhaust mod that puts the pipes straight out the back, then lltek fog surrounds, and the lower center grill with the chrome strip around the outside, then lowered and 18s with summer tires, and a new stereo and sub, and cat back or full exhaust.....
Cool man!!





















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by road_carver at 12:27 AM 12/15/2006_


----------



## 56-okrasa (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: Not Much Activity in Here, eh? (Funkatollah Insaney)*

Not much to done yet.
Changed so far: 
-Installed 6 new Beru 4 electrode spark plugs
-the usual K&N filter
got an average of 0.2 to 0.5 mpg (based on the trip computer) increase in efficiency when I installed these two items.
...also I found a VW performance website (forgot the name) that sold a superchager for the V-6 engine. Costs about $4.5 K.... not sure what else need to be replace dwhen you install that gizzmo into the engine. Maybe later.
Just waiting for my stock OEM muffler to rust. Then I'll replace it with a S,S, Sport muffler from Techtonics tunning & see what happens.


_Modified by 56-okrasa at 3:29 AM 12-15-2006_


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Not Much Activity in Here, eh? (56-okrasa)*

Awesome people!!!!!!! Finally something going on in here.
I did the timnig belt around 70K. It's one of those things that when you do a little reasearch you find that the cost of chancing it and the cost of replacing possibly "good" parts are too far apart to not just do it. There is a kit avaiable from v-sport  that includes an upgarded METAL impeller waterpump, all tensioners and rollers, t-belt, accs. belt, and hardare. It's an awsome kit for around 250$. The cost of snapping a t-belt is well over 5gs in parts, replacing heads instead of re-furbing the OE. It would be hitting close to a G in labor at a dealer or indy. 
I also purchased the VW tools from zdmak.
Degree of difficulty is completely relative. If you've never changed oil don't do this. It took me 4 hours with the tools. I can't imagine doing without them and feeling safe about it. It not worth 5gs to find out. What kind of experience do you have?
The week before I practiced putting the car in service position and made some pins for it. I ended up not using them and just folding the front of the car around on the AC flex lines and a milk crate.
It would be hard to tell if the waterpump is leaking because it is underneath the timing belt covers. I guess just keep track of coolant loss and try to trace the leak fromt he bottom of the block going up. Going to have to get on the ground for that one.
Of course it wouldn't have been possible without a Bentley. Got that from Amazon. So far I'm into the car around 500$. Not including purchase or routine maintenance. It's been a friggin dream so far. I'll be hitting 80K by new year and I bought a 2003 model in Dec. '02. I thought I was pimpin for about six months when they finally offered a 4-motion manual.








An awesome resource is http://www.passatworld.com . So far the most knowledgeable folks on the net I've found concerning these vehicles and engines (for the Audi folks).
Stage 1 sound cool. These cars look good with minor pimpage. Not too much, but just enough. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Funkatollah Insaney at 12:36 PM 12-15-2006_


----------



## My96A4Quattro (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah... I have been wondering why no one was posting in here.
I have a:
K&N in mine as well as
Kamie Grill
H&R Racing springs
RS4 Bumper and Side Skirts going on after I get them back from Paint.
NGK Iridium Plugs
I am going to be tearing apart the motor soon to put some new heads on it. A shop did my timing belt and water pump and bent a valve. So now I need to do some heads on the car. I love the car, it handles great and is very comfortable.
Yeah... Lets put some mods out there!!!


----------



## 56-okrasa (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (My96A4Quattro)*

Here's the link to that perfomance shop selling the supercharger for the Passat B5 with V-6 engine http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...ES_G2
That mod costs 5K.... 280 hp , on paper.
Anyone here who's tried installing that gizzmo?


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (My96A4Quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My96A4Quattro* »_H&R Racing springs
RS4 Bumper and Side Skirts going on after I get them back from Paint.

How are those springs? What wheel size are you running and how is the wheel gap? 
I'm not putting on my other wheels until; I can lower the car a bit. It's a peeve when I see aftermarket wheels and wheel gap. 
Can you post pictures of the RS bumper? When you have it on the car? 
It sucks some ass that a shop f-ed up your motor. Is there anyway you canget them to split the cost of the new. They should pay for the whole thing if they didn't perform the service correctly. Those heads ain't cheap, around 2200$ for a re-furbed bolt-in head.
Thanks for posting everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (My96A4Quattro)*









This is the kit available through PES Tuning. It's made for the 30v motor, not make specific.
I took this from the other thread in here.








edit: HAHAHAHA! It's the same kit as linked above!!!! There is almost no aftermarket for these vehicles. It's like they were built for family type people.


















_Modified by Funkatollah Insaney at 10:40 AM 12-16-2006_


----------



## 56-okrasa (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (Funkatollah Insaney)*

That is the new PES 3 supercharger. It claims 320 hp (on paper).
The PES 2 supercharger in the link I posted above is the earlier version of that. 
If only these superchargers were'nt so damn expensive, I'd order them right now.







I'll have to upgrade my brake system first before I even think about installing that PES 2 supercharger. The additional 90 hp on top of the stock 190 hp V-6 should be intresting.

You're right about the few aftermarket parts out there for this family car.










_Modified by 56-okrasa at 5:16 PM 12-16-2006_


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (56-okrasa)*

For a brake upgrade, look no further than our Audi bretheren. With some readily available caliper brackets we can run OE 12.3" A8 brakes. This is a common MKIV upgrade as well so the brackets shouldn't be hard to find. I think http://www.parts4vws.com had them for a bit. It would be worth the call to see if they have some in stock.
This uses the same caliper we already have, it just relocates it to fit on the larger rotor. You can put it together for under 300$. Not too shabby, but make sure you're making the power first. Sometimes pads can make alot of difference.
You'd *need* 17s to fit'em. So, just go full donk and hit up the 24s.








That SC has been a dream of mine since I first googled VW Passat 2003. I doubt it will ever happen, just too much to justify as "play" money. Maybe in 20 years, I'll find one at pull-a-part.

















_Modified by Funkatollah Insaney at 7:03 PM 12-16-2006_


----------



## road_carver (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (Funkatollah Insaney)*

Very cool, the tool site is a good resource, and the other sites as well, I think the black SC pictured is for a 3.0 but they are both cool nonetheless. I am going to try to find time to put in my Bosch +4s this week before I go away, try to up the mileage a bit, I will let you know how it goes.....


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (road_carver)*

The kit pictured above is listed for a VW 2.8l V-6. It's the same motor that in the A6's and the 2T version in the RS's. That thing would be so much fun...................
Does everybody know about the W8 belly pan? It's 75$, instead of 300$-something. It's supposed to bolt right up and will be replacing my completely cracked out OE piece.
Another http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif from me to youz guys.


----------



## road_carver (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (Funkatollah Insaney)*

It is the same pan? Wow that is cool


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (road_carver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *road_carver* »_It is the same pan? Wow that is cool









Same pan.... NO WAY!!!!! Completely different motor. But the underside of the car should be very similar, enough to bolt the belly pan upto. That part would be relevant to the chassis, not the drive train. Am I using the correct logic there?


----------



## road_carver (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (Funkatollah Insaney)*

Sounds logical to me, thanx for the tip


----------



## BCinco (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Not Much Activity in Here, eh? (Funkatollah Insaney)*

Hey all! I agree about the whole V6 not getting much attention. What happened to natural aspiration!? Anyway I own a Black 2000 Passat GLS V6. So far it's pretty stock. 
Badgless grille
L.E.D. side markers, black (dubstop.com)
smoked tail lights (VHT nite shades)
K&N filter
Bosch +4 sparks
window tint
short shifter (hacked off)
I'm going to get flashed by GIAC tomorrow. $350 for an estimated 6-9HP and TQ gain worth it? I think so!
Also: would Greddy's GS exhaust from the 1.8T fit my car? or the Jetex system for the A4? 
Thanks all


_Modified by BCinco at 12:21 PM 12-27-2006_


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Not Much Activity in Here, eh? (BCinco)*

Welcome. You have a nice car there. It looks like you're on the verge of lowering to. It's the only thing left to do that doesn't cost 3g's.
The Greddy system looks like its a cat-back, so I would assume it fits(Operative: assume). It starts out as 2-pipes then collects right before a muffler. The muffler they use is alot smaller than the OE piece. It's going to be louder. .
The Jetex; I don't know. I couldn't find a picture of it. Could it be a dual system?


----------



## BCinco (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Not Much Activity in Here, eh? (Funkatollah Insaney)*

This guy installed a Jetex system on his 1.8T:
http://home.comcast.net/~hhong4/jetexinstall.htm
I also checked on my friend's '99 1.8T and the exhaust appears to be in the same neighborhood, dimension wise. And yes, lowering is in the near future! I'd love to see some pictures posted up here! Take care.


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Not Much Activity in Here, eh? (BCinco)*

That's an awesome atricle and I think I just saw my "insiration" for the new exhaust on the ol' Passout. 
I'm diggin the funky resonator. I wonder what the signifcance of 1 in/ out is.


----------



## Rod100 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: (56-okrasa)*

Take a look a the following link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGlGA3o1_5U
It's a video of a V6 running with a supercharger.

Rod


----------



## BCinco (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Not Much Activity in Here, eh? (Funkatollah Insaney)*

So I got the GIAC chip. Yeah, incredible. Ripping first gear loose is too easy. Acceleration in any gear is ridiculous. I'm planning on suspension upgrades to tame it a little. Saw the video on youtube, the guy needs to redo the lighting and turn down the stereo so we can hear the real music haha!


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Not Much Activity in Here, eh? (BCinco)*

So, a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the GIAC chip.
Good to know. Thanks for the post!!!!!!


----------



## My96A4Quattro (Oct 8, 2006)

Now only if I was able to get a chip for the 12v engine.


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (My96A4Quattro)*

Man, I looked around for a little bit, but I could find anything either. It might be easier to call and ask with an engine code. There has to be something out there.


----------



## Siv_Niz (Jul 14, 2005)

Mod List:
G2 Supercharger w/ 2.9in pulley (not installed yet, waiting for a air/fuel controller)
Curtom Exhaust
Pure MS front upper strut bar
EVOMS intake
Bilstien sports w/ neuspeed sports
and some other little things snub mount, etc...
If you want more info on supercharging the 30v or 12v engine check out http://www.scaudi.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by SivNiz at 9:27 AM 1-11-2007_


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (SivNiz)*

HOLY SCHNIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Somebody has the G2 unit!!!!! Please post some pictures of the SC and of your car. Thanks for posting!!!!!!!!!
Sounds like you have a nice car!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

